# Sunny Doesn't Love Mommy Anymore:cry:



## Annie (Nov 20, 2009)

I don't know what I did this time  but Sunny has been quite distant for the past 2 weeks now and won't let me scritch him at all. Whenever I get my finger close to him, he threatens to bite it off or runs away. He would still come to me and sit on my shoulder, my lap, my leg, etc. to preen himself, but he won't let me touch him at all now. :blink:

Every night when I get home, the first thing I do is let him out of the cage, and the first thing he does is fly immediately to his grandpa to ask for scritches. This is nothing new---he has always preferred grandpa over mommy probably because grandpa is at home all the time, not like mommy who has to work. But now Sunny is preferring mommy even less. Can someone tell me if this is a phase that will pass?


----------



## RaveMoon (Sep 9, 2010)

I think he's telling you that you need to quit your job so that you can be with him 24/7


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

cockatiels, like a lot of parrots, can do this. they develope preferences for some people over others, even if the one person tries everything to make the tiel like them. sometimes it fades out. most of the time, its just a crush. dallys like that. but shes my bird, where as shes kinda nippy with my boyfriend, tsuka likes everyone once he gets to know them but who knows how long thats gonna last once he hits puberty sorta thing.

that very well could be sunny's problem--puberty. they hit a stage where they do things out of the ordinary and it lasts for a little while then goes away. to me, this sounds what hes doing. its a phase they hit around a year old


----------



## Cockatiel love (Aug 15, 2010)

I agree with DallyTsuka, I brought Charlie off a breeder and they said that girl cockatiels prefer me better and men cockatiels prefer women but it fades out


----------



## Jynxstorm (May 15, 2010)

Cockatiel love said:


> I agree with DallyTsuka, I brought Charlie off a breeder and they said that girl cockatiels prefer me better and men cockatiels prefer women but it fades out


 
I'll agree with the experts on that end. My male tiel is perfering me more but doesn't let me scritch him. never did from day one though. But, ziva's the oposit than pumpkin won't let me take her out would have to get her out with two hands or let her come out on her own and two hands to get her on my shoulder(she doesn't like stepping up btw she's one picky bird)


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

ive heard of the men vs women thing too. dallys opposite. so that rule does not always hold true. dally likes me best  she at least tolerates it when i give kisses. she bites my boyfriends lips when he tries. tsuka returns kisses to both of us, which works. my boyfriend bought me dally as a bday present as MY bird. but tsuka we both paid half so hes OUR bird. ironically, they display who they belong to accordingly..... but thats not an official rule. thats just my two.
puberty sucks, its worse with male tiels.


----------



## Annie (Nov 20, 2009)

Thank you all who replied. I'm planning to take Sunny to an avian vet soon just for a general check-up and maybe I'll ask for a DNA test to confirm if Sunny's a prince or princess . He still won't let me scritch him again (although I forced a few on him and he tolerated them for about a good 10 seconds ) but hopefully this will be a phase that will pass soon. Yeah he is about exactly a year old now so maybe he has hit puberty. Yikes, now I'm raising a teenager.


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

My lucky is like that as he is taking more interest in the budgies than me 
he sometimes let me scratch him depends on how he feels :wacko:


----------



## Jynxstorm (May 15, 2010)

Annie said:


> Thank you all who replied. I'm planning to take Sunny to an avian vet soon just for a general check-up and maybe I'll ask for a DNA test to confirm if Sunny's a prince or princess . He still won't let me scritch him again (although I forced a few on him and he tolerated them for about a good 10 seconds ) but hopefully this will be a phase that will pass soon. Yeah he is about exactly a year old now so maybe he has hit puberty. Yikes, now I'm raising a teenager.


Annie, at least raising a teenager in brid years would be about the same if you were raising non feathered teenagers. But, I sya bird teenagers are way better cause you can time them out in the cage if they do bad unlike human teens to there room.


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

lol yeah tsuka has had many time outs in the last few days..... biting. attacking dally during her flight lessons.... ya hes being bad lol


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

Annie, it'll pass. Fuzzy was very nippy, bitey around a year old. And he preferred me over my hubby. Now Cinnamon still prefers me over the hubby but then she's always been a mama's girl. Fuzzy is back to his old self, wanting attention from everyone. Moody teenager for sure!


----------



## Annie (Nov 20, 2009)

roxy culver said:


> Annie, it'll pass. Fuzzy was very nippy, bitey around a year old. And he preferred me over my hubby. Now Cinnamon still prefers me over the hubby but then she's always been a mama's girl. Fuzzy is back to his old self, wanting attention from everyone. Moody teenager for sure!



Okay that's good to hear. I'll just hang in there and tough it out then.


----------



## Clawsworth (Nov 9, 2009)

Yeah, Nimbus did the same thing at about a year old. She was generally acting obnoxious and weird: chasing us down the hallway, landing on our heads, chirping NON STOP, eating a ton of food, and not wanting scritches as much. :wacko:

She's calmed down now though -- how old is Sunny?


----------



## Annie (Nov 20, 2009)

Clawsworth said:


> Yeah, Nimbus did the same thing at about a year old. She was generally acting obnoxious and weird: chasing us down the hallway, landing on our heads, chirping NON STOP, eating a ton of food, and not wanting scritches as much. :wacko:
> 
> She's calmed down now though -- how old is Sunny?


Sunny is about exactly a year old now so I guess he(or she---oh whatever! I don't know anymore. :wacko is going through the "Year-Old Tiel Sydrome" (hey, there should be a name for that! Maybe there already is and I just don't know it???)


----------

